# What is this machine worth?



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

How much would you pay for this Trojan (Stallion) sewer machine? I never heard of Trojan before. I'm trying to guess its value. I'm thinking about buying it. Haven't seen the machine in person yet. 

It has 150 foot of .66 cable and new 3" blade. Guy says it is like new. I see a lil rust on the handle. It has a single drive belt. Retails on online for $3,200 brand new.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Spartan knockoff?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PPRI said:


> Spartan knockoff?


Clutch, frame and barrel certainly looks like Spartan... But I've never seen a belt driven Spartan.... Just from the picture it looks like a decent machine. As far as value... can't say.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely looks like a Spartan 1065


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

A long time ago-when dinosaurs roamed the earth, somebody from spartan broke off and started Trojan worldwide. A new spartan 1065 is about that much. I would t pay more than 1850. Cash is king


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, half the price of brand new machine seems reasonable. If it's anything like a Spartan 1065, it's a good machine.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> A long time ago-when dinosaurs roamed the earth, somebody from spartan broke off and started Trojan worldwide. A new spartan 1065 is about that much. I would t pay more than 1850. Cash is king


Interesting! Kinda like Royal and Kirby. (Vacuum cleaners... part of my electrical wanderings)

I was thinking show up with $1200 cash, offer $800 and go from there.

Other than belt driven, any differences than Spartan? Quality/ability?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

How have none of you ever seen a belt drive spartan? The 1065, 2001 and 81 are all belt drive.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> How have none of you ever seen a belt drive spartan? The 1065, 2001 and 81 are all belt drive.


Yep, the 1065 I use has 2 belts.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.trojanworldwide.com/stallion.html
These things are almost identical to Spartan machines. Not sure if they have the same reputation. Someone on here used to work for Trojan, maybe he can tell you what it's worth.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

sierra2000 said:


> http://www.trojanworldwide.com/stallion.html
> These things are almost identical to Spartan machines. Not sure if they have the same reputation. Someone on here used to work for Trojan, maybe he can tell you what it's worth.


Jerrymac still works for Trojan as far as I know,there was a guy on here one time that bought one of these machines and had nothing but trouble with it,they wouldn't even call him back


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was about to say what about parts and service but Sparky already said it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Stay far away from Trojan. Machines are overpriced headaches, customer service is the worst I've experienced anywhere.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Where is jerry?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Jerry? You out there?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The silence is deafening


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jerry if you are going to use PZ to get people's numbers and make sales calls it would help if you would answer some questions about your equipment


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Jerry if you are going to use PZ to get people's numbers and make sales calls it would help if you would answer some questions about your equipment



He knows that it's junk.


----------

